# Urban Camo Marines test



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm fairly pleased with how they've turned out so far. Sparta marine needs more greenstuff on his knee, because it's concave right now. And no one has concave knees. However, I know there's a lot wrong with them.


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

cool never grasped camo personnally


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Thats nice, Antioch!

I really like that rine kicking the nid.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

Warning: Opinion following.

I personally feel that your camo does a bit too good of a job breaking up the shape of the marines power armor, they look flat and will probably all blend together on the table.

one small suggestion would be to paint the rims of the shoulder pads and the belts a solid color, (black preferably, or possibly a dark blue color like storm blue)

Edit: I take it back, I think only a mildly darker color would be best. like Codex Grey+Chaos Black


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

right, a few things, and yeah, opinion follows.

I personally think that camo really doesn't suit marines. 8ft tall? 4ft wide? you need some camo! A doctrine of invulnerability doesnt really seem to suit camo.

but if youre set on it, i have some comments.

your base grey doesnt seem to cover sufficiently, you want to work all your colors so you can't see the one beneath, and i can see alot of black under the grey. The camo doesn't look that camo-y to me, and a bit thickly laid on. Also, why are the marines in urban and bolters in rural camo?

as for the sparta marine, fun idea, but watch those mould lines.


----------



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

To be honest, the bolters are painted up in rural camo to simply play up the fact that yes, I do realize that super humans in camo is a completely silly idea. 

These were meant as a test, just for me to see if it's a viable look for marines. If I cared, I could probably pull it off, but these guys'll probably be put off to the side while I finish my Guard and Eldar.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Camo is nice on marines if used the correct way. Normal marines in power armor would not use it. Scouts would. Here's what I mean:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

sweet! black marines! you dont see them very often. and he camo is cool as well.


----------



## The Truth (Apr 16, 2007)

I didn't know Astartes could dance!!!

You put the right leg in, the right leg out, in, out, in, out....


----------



## warlord statovitch (Aug 22, 2007)

i agree with pathwinder14 
camo is more of a scout thing 
marines dont really need it at all
the Astartes is wickid tho


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Just a comment on the marine kicking the ripper, the concept is cool except it looks like its more of a stepping motion like he trying to stomp on the ripper. If he is trying to kick it than he leaning too far back, almost like he slipped on a banana peel and is in the process of falling.

About the camo scheme, I still think its a cool idea. I think camo is almost harder than a normal paint scheme sometimes because if you don't put enough spots, or not enough spots or put them too close or make them too big, etc etc it can look really weird. 

But I would really like to see one of those marines completely done up with the camo scheme with all the other details and shading and stuff. I think it will look pretty good.

Here is a picture from a tv show of someone in armour that has a camo pattern, it doesn't look bad. (Rep to the person who can name that tv show too)


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I think camo is fine on marines so long as it is not overdone (after all I have my marines done in camo as well ). My suggestions to you are:

1) pick a different base colour. The grey looks too much like straight plastic with some white/black dots thrown on.
2) pick out the trim in a slightly different colour. This will help separate the areas of the marine and define the detail a bit more.
3) the green guns do not go with the camo colours you have picked out. I would suggest a gunmetal look or a flat black instead.
4) less is more. When doing camo colours, there is no need to go crazy and 'cover' the model in them. Just a bit here and there will help to break up the natural lines of the body and looks far more effective, paint theme-wise, than having too much.

For a reference, here is one of my marine squads in a camo pattern. Note that even though the armour is a rusty red, the trim is done in brass. While the brass blends a bit with the armour, it also picks out the separate areas of the armour. Also, note how I picked out the black camo sections with a light gray colour. This is a further tip to help define and make the camo and paint stand out a bit more.










Don't get me wrong I am not trying to hack on you or your minis at all (that ripper kicker is awesome btw), I am just presenting an alternate and just as effective way to do camo to you


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

Sweet 
If I could paint like that
than my Tau army would 
already be painted...
I still need practise. 

That goes for the message right above me AND the first one on the post.


----------



## zenfarr (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice jig man


----------



## Brother Shrike (Nov 1, 2007)

pathwinder14 said:


> Camo is nice on marines if used the correct way. Normal marines in power armor would not use it. Scouts would. Here's what I mean:


I dunno, the Black Guard specialize in cover operations and stealth and shit, and they use camo on their power armour...


----------

